# Tabellen-HTML-Design-Frage



## sLaM (5. August 2002)

GUCKST DU HIER 

wie bekomm ich dieses design in htmlform? also jetzt nicht mit imageready sondern htmlcode?

in photoshop verbunden mit imageready ist das kein problem nur das muss doch auch nur so in HTML gehen mit den tabellen! ... ich bekomms nicht hin! *grimmel* mir geht es um die ladezeit! 

thx

*hoffe es kann mir einer schnell helfen*


----------



## sLaM (5. August 2002)

ich kann eigentlich html aber das schaut nicht so aus wie das aufm bild! ...


----------



## Thomas Lindner (5. August 2002)

Grundgerüst Tabelle und dan in deren Zellen wiederum Tabellen!


----------



## Nino (5. August 2002)

Das sind halt ganz normale Tabellen.
Aber vielleicht hilft dir das wieder auf die Sprünge =)

<html>
<table width="100" border="1" cellspacing="0" cellpadding="0" bordercolor="#000000">
<tr>
<td bgcolor="#FFFFEE">Bitteschön</td>
</tr>
</html>


----------



## sLaM (5. August 2002)

ah jaarr genau es geht aber nur eins bekomm ich noch net hin! das sich die tabellen mit vergößern! ... das große feld wird mit der zeit immer größer bzw. länger und die anderen sollen aber so bleiben!


wie ging das nochmal?  

schonmal danke für eure hilfe!


----------



## THE REAL TOOLKIT (5. August 2002)

einer tabelle eine prozentuale größe geben
zb. height/width="85%"


----------



## sLaM (5. August 2002)

was ich nicht hinbekomm!

#schwarzer rahmen (siehe Bild)

#tabellenanordnung (siehe Bild)

#tebellen feste größen zu teilen

[BILD]

wer kann helfen?


----------



## Paranoia (6. August 2002)

hey..

für die rahmen brauchste CSS... in etwa so:


```
BORDER-TOP-COLOR: #000000;
BORDER-LEFT-COLOR: #000000;
BORDER-RIGHT-COLOR: #000000;
BORDER-BOTTOM-COLOR: #000000;
BORDER-TOP-WIDTH: 1px;
BORDER-LEFT-WIDTH: 1px;
BORDER-RIGHT-COLOR: 1px;
BORDER-BOTTOM-WIDTH: 1px;
```

musst du natürlich noch nach deinen bedürfnissen abändern

für die tabellenanordnung musste, wie *Webcutdirektor* schon gesagt hat, verschachteln.

feste grössen der tabellen erhälst du z. B. so:

```
<table width="100" height="50">
```


greetings para


----------



## Dario Linsky (6. August 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von Paranoia _
> 
> ```
> BORDER-TOP-COLOR: #000000;
> ...



warum so umständlich? das geht doch viel kürzer:

```
<table style="border: 1px solid #000000;">
```

mit dem von dir kann man allerdings die einzelnen seiten verschieden gestalten, aber darum geht's hier ja nicht.


----------



## sLaM (6. August 2002)

??????? äh ... sorry aber ich hab nix verstanden! ... zum para hast du dir nicht meinen quellcode angeschaut? ... imageready bekommt das doch hin! ... mit html also kein css oder sonst was!...

würde mich freuen wenn ich das heute mal hinbekomm mit euere hilfe!

danke!


----------



## Dario Linsky (6. August 2002)

vielleicht solltest du erstmal html lernen?


----------



## sLaM (6. August 2002)

ich möchte doch nur das wissen was ich in dem post geschrieben habe ... ist das den so schwer?

was ich nicht hinbekomm! 

#schwarzer rahmen (siehe Bild) 

#tabellenanordnung (siehe Bild) 

#tebellen feste größen zu teilen 


und bitte schaut euch das bild und die html seite an bevor ihr postet! danke!


----------



## Dario Linsky (6. August 2002)

schwarzer rahmen:

```
<table style="border: 1px solid #000000;">
```

tabellengrösse fixieren:

```
<table width="..." height="...">
```

für die anordnung musst du halt tabellen schachteln. in jeder zelle der haupttabelle legst du dann eine untertabelle an.



... ist das denn so schwer?


----------



## sLaM (6. August 2002)

also der schwarze rahmen ist jetzt ok! (aber nur mit css ... man warum funtzt der kack nicht mit border und bordercolo? ... aber hast du dir den überhaupt den quellcode mal angeschaut? da wirst du sehen das ich die tabellen verschatelt habe und die einzelnen tabellen fixiert habe! aber sie verschieben sich trotzdem weiter! 

ich weiß das es nicht schwer ist ... eben ... deswegen wundere ich mich warum es nicht funtzt!

danke


hier noch mal das BILD  so wie es ausschauen soll und wie es in HTML ausschaut! (was nicht so ist wie das bild!! argh)


----------



## Dario Linsky (6. August 2002)

> aber hast du dir den überhaupt den quellcode mal angeschaut?



welchen quelltext? du hast nur bilder gepostet.


----------



## Dario Linsky (6. August 2002)

omg! wer hat denn diesen code verbrochen? 

ausserdem ist da nirgendwo eine rahmenart festgelegt.
wenn du nur mal etwas nachgedacht hättest, wären gar keine probleme da. alles wichtige steht schon weiter oben, aber du scheinst es ja zu ignorieren. zumindest lässt der quelltext darauf schliessen.

und gewöhn dir mal einen besseres verhalten an, fang nicht gleich an rumzustänkern, wenn nicht sofort alles vorgecodet wird.


*closed.*


----------

